# Windows 8



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Windows 8 is supposed to be released on next year. Seems like it has lots of features including touch system and quick file access. Have a look at this video done by MS regarding MS windows 8


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

For the home computer, business too........it looks more like useless/trendy bloat to me......my interests go toward what's offered in new/improved security.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I wouldnt buy it. Win 7 is enough for me. Do we need all touch screens for all business and office? Wouldn't be eco-friendly.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yes. This is 100% stupid, just showing there knowledge and power. I can't do coding with touching on it! what the hell! This OS may need very powerful PC's to work, so we need to buy a new one? Crazy! That touch screen, I am not an idiot to buy a touch screen by paying lots of money. If something happens, I am sure we have to take that touch screen to an engineer to repair! So, he will charge a lot, we can buy more than 2 LCD monitors rather than repairing it. I am just thinking what will happen if it get infected or faced to an OS crash. For god sake, we have to take that to MS to find a solution! This is just a show off. I agree if this kind of thing is gonna come on 2020, but not on 2012.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

sepala said:


> Yes. This is 100% stupid, just showing there knowledge and power. I can't do coding with touching on it! what the hell! This OS may need very powerful PC's to work, so we need to buy a new one? Crazy! That touch screen, I am not an idiot to buy a touch screen by paying lots of money. If something happens, I am sure we have to take that touch screen to an engineer to repair! So, he will charge a lot, we can buy more than 2 LCD monitors rather than repairing it. I am just thinking what will happen if it get infected or faced to an OS crash. For god sake, we have to take that to MS to find a solution! This is just a show off. I agree if this kind of thing is gonna come on 2020, but not on 2012.


If TechGuy have Like button. I would given you one.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> If TechGuy have Like button. I would given you one.


Thanks!!


----------



## supportsync (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope this isn't vista 2.0..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

supportsync said:


> I hope this isn't vista 2.0..


definitely not, but I am sure this OS is too much.. Too much of anything good for nothing..


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This is worth a read on how software developers see the new Win 8:

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/ne...s-8-leaves-microsoft-developers-horrified.ars


> Why Microsoft has made developers horrified about coding for Windows 8


IMO....the risk is Windows becoming a 'kluge of a trendy gui' impersonating a smartphone/tablet for fad appeal and has the potential to further limit older apps that would run on win7....and tends to reduce participation ( or at least complicate it ) of independent software developers.

I won't be using a touch screen so I see no benefit, yet, for using win8.

The added security in win7 compared to XP was nice but my interest in it's voice recognition was an extreme disappointment.
I hope win8 is more than just a version of win7 running in the background.


----------



## jpony (Jun 16, 2011)

To be honest I support Microsoft's move here. We haven't seen a significant change in over 15 years with the general Windows interface, it might seem a little too much of a change but I think it's a change that Microsoft has to make. 

Though I do agree this is certainly absolutely useless for conventional mouse and cursor computers.

But then again its a possibility that the new OS could spur a new market of large touch screen slate-like desktops, like the Vaio L for instance.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jpony said:


> To be honest I support Microsoft's move here. We haven't seen a significant change in over 15 years with the general Windows interface, it might seem a little too much of a change but I think it's a change that Microsoft has to make.
> 
> Though I do agree this is certainly absolutely useless for conventional mouse and cursor computers.
> 
> But then again its a possibility that the new OS could spur a new market of large touch screen slate-like desktops, like the Vaio L for instance.





> ......................I think it's a change that Microsoft has to make.


Steve Jobs has been successful at selling fads, Microsoft not so much.
I don't see this as a productivity enhancement for business in general nor the home user.
I suspect the feature will wind up with a small minority of consistent users of it....... most already using touch screens in a 'need' capacity..

So marketing at MS has their work cut out to 'make us want'.

( And I still use a CRT _ )

Has anyone heard about any improved security with win8?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Stoner said:


> Steve Jobs has been successful at selling fads, Microsoft not so much.
> I don't see this as a productivity enhancement for business in general nor the home user.
> I suspect the feature will wind up with a small minority of consistent users of it....... most already using touch screens in a 'need' capacity..
> 
> ...


Ya, most people don't need touch screens NOW because that is crazy! Computer IS A computer, not a Touch phone or something!

About that security, I will find whatever I can :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

They've lost the plot.
They seem to think that the GUI is the purpose of the computer.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Maybe it´s time we all buy macs instead LOL


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DaveBurnett said:


> They've lost the plot.
> They seem to think that the GUI is the purpose of the computer.


Ya, they have to understand that the GUI is the main thing, but there are several other stuffs also. The main issue with this version is, We need to buy a whole new computer, new monitor, and may be all other hardware too!


----------



## jpony (Jun 16, 2011)

DaveBurnett said:


> They've lost the plot.
> They seem to think that the GUI is the purpose of the computer.


I think that purely from Microsoft's perspective the GUI _is_ their main concern. In the consumer market Microsoft has lost some ground to Apple, and it's actually evident because whenever I go to the library I always see more Macs than PCs! And one of the reasons why Mac is appealing is because the experience of their operating system is great, and the user interface has a lot to do with this.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jpony said:


> I think that purely from Microsoft's perspective the GUI _is_ their main concern. In the consumer market Microsoft has lost some ground to Apple, and it's actually evident because whenever I go to the library I always see more Macs than PCs! And one of the reasons why Mac is appealing is because the experience of their operating system is great, and the user interface has a lot to do with this.


'In the consumer market' includes all the 'iportables' and 'ifads' that Apple has been extremely successful in promoting. The majority of their bottom line comes from the consumer appeal of these 'iproducts'.
As far as desktop computing, MS still rules.....overwhelmingly, even though it's lost some of it's market share.
MS no doubt, has studied the impact on IT departments this new format will have, but acceptance of upgrading is going to have the same concerns that Vista experienced.....is it going to be less costly to support their existing systems and maintain security/usability. 
There is still a large XP base. Will it upgrade to win8 or go with a proven win7? IMO, It's doubtful present business adopters of win7 will be making a large transition to a new gui until their own support groups fully understand the impact on their present configurations.
IMO....this new win8 gui is fad material to test on the home user.

It's still early and not much is known about this new win8. The MS teasers aren't very assuring, though.

In a bad economy, one that's got a poor future ( in the US, at least ) .....how many touch screens are going to be sold in/as a sustainable market? How large will this base of users become?

Also.......how many desktop users are willing to hold their arms outright working a touch screen for more than a few minutes?
How many can? _

I think MS has a poor history of judging expected sales of what amounts to fads.
I need more security in my computer, not an exercise machine.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Fresh screenshots from a Milestone 3 copy of Windows 8 leaked to the Internet on Friday.

The screenshots reveal the return of Microsoft's betta fish in Windows 8. The software giant originally used the Siamese fighting fish back in the Windows 7 beta as a wallpaper. The fish turned into a mascot for Microsoft's beta stages of Windows 7 and hints that the company is close to the beta phase for Windows 8. Screenshots of a new wallpaper also emerged along with rumors from the BetaArchive site that the 7989 build will leak fully to the usual FTP and file sharing sites. 7989.winmain.110421-1825 was built in April and demonstrates the company's Milestone 3 phase of Windows 8.

Microsoft revealed its new Windows 8 user interface during the All Things Digital D9 conference recently. Windows chief Steven Sinofsky detailed the company's future plans for Windows and revealed that the firm plans to speak more about Windows 8 at the BUILD conference in September. Windows 8 includes a new user interface which takes elements from the company's Windows Phone 7 software. Microsoft will allow users to launch apps from a tile-based start screen, which replaces the traditional Windows Start menu. Applications include live tile notifications and fluid, natural switching between applications. Microsoft has also built in the ability to snap and resize an application to the side of the screen and multitask outside of the new touch UI. The new applications will be web powered apps built using HTML5 and JavaScript, with full access to the power of the PC. Microsoft is positioning Internet Explorer 10 at the heart of the Windows 8 app 
experience.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Just because M$ puts it out doesn't mean it will succeed. Witness Microsoft smart phones. They've tried several times now, and have not yet managed to achieve any significant market penetration.

I think that touch screens and swipe interfaces and so forth have gained such ground in portable devices specifically because portable devices are so small, and human fingers are so big. I do have a mechanical slide-out keyboard on my android phone, and I use it. But it is cumbersome and slow. Much easier to swipe...when using my phone.

But I'll take a full-size keyboard, trackball (or mouse), and a large monitor over my phone anytime, when I have that option. It's just easier to use and actually more versatile. 

Voice input of commands? I don't do that; I prefer to not speak to my computer and I don't want it to speak to me. I use voice input on my android because it is the most convenient mechanism (often) there; speaking a text message is easier (but not necessarily easy) than typing it in on the small keyboard.

After all, here is how you "speak" a text message: "Joe comma this character quote comma quote is a comma comma period what do you think question mark meet you later at the club period".

That ain't easy. But it's easier than typing: "Joe, this character ',' is a comma. What do you think? Meet you later at the club.".

So I suspect that M$'s "immersive apps" - an apparent attempt to make the desktop look like the handheld - won't go over well. The environment is just too different. Besides, as was already pointed out, who wants to keep waving their arms in front of themselves in order to swipe on the big monitor to make things happen?

And the developer community...will they follow along? .Net made sense, so people went with it and even so there are still a LOT of apps out there that don't work with .Net. This...doesn't make sense.

I'll bet against this interface, but at the same time I see it as an absolute validation of a key design philosophy of my rewrite of an aging but still very useful and viable application of mine that I've been selling for over a decade now. I'm deliberately isolating the UI from the rest of the code, with standard interfaces between the two, so that I can change UI without changing anything else.


----------

